# Bello Figo Gu. Tutti i video e le canzoni. Da Youtube. Testi.



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Ne avevamo già parlato QUI ( http://www.milanworld.net/bello-figo-matteo-renzi-video-vt18021.html#post471952 ). Bello Figo Gu (ex Gucci Boy). Il rapper più popolare di internet e di Youtube. Considerato il re dello "Swag" e della musica trash per eccellenza.

Diventato famoso grazie alle numerose canzoni pubblicate su Youtube, ora è protagonista di serate nei locali e di video musicali (e video interviste) girati insieme all'altro re del trash, Andrea Diprè.

*Tutti i video con tutte le canzoni di Bello Figo Gu qui in basso dal secondo post in poi.*


NB. Apro questo topic dopo aver ascoltato la canzone "Ingiusto". Mi sono letteralmente ribaltato dalla sedia. CAPOLAVORO! 

Tutti gli altri video, sono uno spot straordinario per la Lega Nord!


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Ingiusto


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Pasta con Tonno


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Matteo Renzi


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Bruno Vespa


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Pizza con Wurstel


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Barbara D'Urso


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Pes 2015


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Beppe Grillo


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Bello Figo e Diprè


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Swag Balotelli


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Cicciona


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasta con Tonno


 [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Vaffanchiuolo


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Raoul Bova


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Uso Google Chrome


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Alfonso Signorini


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Natale con Tonno


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

John Cena


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Al pranzo


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Grande Fratello


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Babbo Swag


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Bionda


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Ce l'ho grosso


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Mario Gotze


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il nuovo Tupac


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Tupac


Facendo un paragone "serio" e visto che si parla di "swag" è uguale a Soulja Boy.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Giugno 2015)

il mondo sta impazzendo


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Giugno 2015)

Lo adoro!E' un mito....Le sue canzoni mi fanno sbellicare!!Buona parte di esse le so quasi a memoria ahaha...Tra l'altro nel video di "Ce l'ho grosso" verso i minuti finali si vede un ladro che scappa dai tetti delle case che stanno dietro al mito dello swag!
Minghieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Sanchez (13 Giugno 2015)

Sono felicio mmmmiiiinghieeeee


----------

